# [Ndiswrapper] RT2500 Rallink, configuration

## lothar59

Voilà je viens de me mettre à la Gentoo à partir d'un stage 3  (noyau : 2.6.12 ) et j'ai quelques pb à configurer/installer ma carte wifi : Soyons clair et conçis

# lspci 

carte ethernet fast ... ( carte réseau )

carte ethernet : unknow device ( je suppose que c'est ma carte wifi ) 

jai fer un :

# ndiswrapper -i ***.inf

# ndiswrapper -l : 

rt2500 ... present

# modprobe ndiswrapper

# lsmod 

ndiswrapper est bien là

Mais lorsque je veux voir la configuration de ma carte wifi : 

# iwconfig

no extensions :/

J'ai parcouru les forums depuis plus d'une semaine et je ne trouve pas, un peu d'aide serait la bienvenue.

Merci d'avance.

PS : si vous avez un tuto qui explik bien chaq. parties avec lé pré-requis pour installer quoi que ce soit : ça m'interresse.Last edited by lothar59 on Mon Oct 31, 2005 9:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pongten

Que donne un ifconfig -a ?

----------

## lothar59

# ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6A:1B:9E:9B  

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xd400 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Merci pour ton aide

----------

## Pongten

J'ai déjà eu des problèmes avec ma carte Wifi.. si je peux t'aider, ce sera avec plaisir..

Et que donne la commande dmesg | grep ndis ?

----------

## lothar59

# dmesg | grep ndis

ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)

----------

## Pongten

Et as-tu bien fait un ndiswrapper -m avant de faire un modprobe ndiswrapper ?

----------

## lothar59

Non je ne l'ai pas fais :/ , cT po écri dan le tuto   :Embarassed: 

Que dois-je faire pour réparer cette erreur??

----------

## Pongten

Simplement :

ndiswrapper -m

modprobe ndiswrapper

puis tu peux me redonner un ifconfig -a et un dmesg | grep ndis ??

----------

## Pongten

Au fait, avant que Kernel_sensei ne passe, peux tu modifier le titre de ton sujet pour qu'il s'adapte aux règles décrites ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html, merci   :Wink: 

----------

## lothar59

#ndiswrapper -m

modprobe config already contains alias directive

#modprobe ndiswrapper

# ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6A:1B:9E:9B  

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xd400 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

# dmesg |grep ndis

ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)

Pour ce qui est du titre je change cela tout de suite =)

----------

## Pongten

Bon, ben ce n'est pas l'erreur que je pensais..

(juste pour être sur, tu as bien fait ifconfig -a, et pas juste ifconfig ?)

et si tu fais iwconfig, cela donne toujours "no extensions" ?

----------

## lothar59

Ui j'ai bien fais un ifconfig -a , mais ça ,ne change rien et 

# iwconfig 

lo      no wireless extensions

eth0  no wireless extensions

----------

## Pongten

En fait, ifconfig -a permet d'afficher toutes les informations, même si des cartes sont "down" (sinon, cela affiche juste les cartes actives en fait).

Et le ndiswrapper -l te dis bien que le driver est installé et que le matériel est présent ?

Parce que dans ce cas c'est étrange qu'il ne soit pas affiché dans le dmesg..

Ce qu'on peut essayer c'est d'utiliser une version plus récente de ndiswrapper.. tu peux peut-être faire un

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ndiswrapper pour voir (logiquement, c'est la version 1.2 qui doit s'intaller)

----------

## lothar59

Je ne peux pas faire d'emerge puisque je ne dispose pas du net, mais je vais dl la version sur le site de ndiswrapper à partir de windows et je reviens après.

Merci encore pour ton aide.

----------

## Pongten

Pas de prob, on va y arriver   :Smile: 

----------

## Pongten

Une autre piste : as-tu désactivé le SMP dans la config du kernel ?

----------

## bibi.skuk

Je suis dans la même galère depuis a peu pres autant de temps... Je n'ai pas reussi a faire marcher ndiswrapper... par contre, le driver libre marche sans probleme... (enfin, j'arrive pas a etablir la connexion, mais bon )

----------

## creuvard

J'ai vue que tu voulais un TUto sur ton premier post. Je me doute que t'as déja été voir mais je donne tout de même le lien.

 Ndiswrapper

Je dit ca au hazard car je comprend pas trop pourquoi "iwconfig" ne renvoie rien.

Mais est tu bien sur du driver que tu as installé ? tu bien vérifier avec la  liste des cartes  et un lspci.

----------

## lothar59

Bon je vais essayer de répondre à tout le monde : 

Dsl je me rapL pa de la balise pour faire réference à la parole d'une personne alors jV mla jouer à l'ancienne : 

(PongTen) Une autre piste : as-tu désactivé le SMP dans la config du kernel ?

Non je ne l'ais pas fait. Pour configurer le noyau c'est : make menuconfig c'est bien cela ? je n'aurais pas besoin de recompiler mon noyau aprés ça ?

Ensuite je te dit précisement ce que j'ai effectuer :

je suis aller voir pour dl la dernière version de ndiswrapper il y a la 1.4 et 1.5 mais je suppose que ces versions ne sont pas accessibles encore sous gentoo, j'ai donc dl la version 1.2 que tu m'as recommandé.

Un problème en ammenant un autre, voilà ce que j'ai obtenu :

J'ai d'abord récuperer le fichier en tar.tar, je l'ai renommer tar.gz (je ne sais pas si c'est une erreur)

J'ai placé ndiswrapper-1.2.tar.gz dans /usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ (peut être faut-il que j'effectue d'abord un tar du fichier et qu'il va se placer automatiquement dans /usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ auxquel cas je les déjà fait aussi : arrêter mois si je me trompe (lors du tar à la fin il y avait des répertoires : ***/ndiswrapper-1.2/debian/****)

 :Laughing:  je rapelle je débute sous gentoo

#emerge ndiswrapper-1.2 

Calculating dependencies   

!!! Problem in net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.2 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.2) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

(Je me demande également si ce ne sont pas les pilotes pour une debian, encore une fois je dis peut être des conneries mais c'est en en disant qu'on apprend et si jm'en sors j'aurais fait un bon de 100m en avant sous gentoo  :Smile: )

(creuvard)

Je te remercie pour ce lien je n'avais pas eu celui la sur ce site.

Enfin en ce qui concerne les pilotes de la carte wifi c'est mon frère qui m'a dit ke c'etait rt2500 de chez www.ralinktech.com qu'il me fallait, ne m'en sortant pas avec les pilotes proposés pour linux j'essaie avec ndiswrapper.

C'est mon frère qui avait la carte avant.Il s'agit d'une carte générique netcow 9010 802.11g mais je ne la trouve pas dans la liste que tu m'as donné plus haut.

Bon c'est pas gagné et i commence à sfaire faim, si je peux vous recontacter plus tard ou différement que sur le forum ce serer chouette, en tout cas il y a mon msn de disponible normalement.

Merci à tous encore.Last edited by lothar59 on Mon Oct 31, 2005 5:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## creuvard

pour ton probleme pour emerger ndiswrapper essaie comme ca pour voir.

```

#echo "net-wireless/ndiswrapper ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

#emerge ndiswrapper

```

Ensuite pour ta carte j'ai regarder rapidement sur la liste (avec comme champ de rechercher rt2500 "Ctrl+F" sous firefox) et j'en ait trouver pas mal donc aprés faut trouver la bonne.

----------

## Zanfib

Salut,

Personnellement j'utilise le module libre rt2500 qui se configure et fonctionne au poil. Quelques infos si ça t'intéresse :

lspci :

01:09.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)

esearch rt2500 :

[ Results for search key : rt2500 ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-wireless/rt2500

      Latest version available: 1.1.0_beta3

      Latest version installed: 1.1.0_beta3

      Size of downloaded files: 297 kB

      Homepage:    http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

      Description: Driver for the RaLink RT2500 wireless chipset

      License:     GPL-2

Et je tourne en ~amd64. Pour ce qui est du tuto, j'ai emergé le driver, configurer mon interface dans /etc/conf.d/wireless, mon firewall, le script de démarrage et hop  :Smile: 

Regarde sur leur site si ta carte ne serait pas reconnue par leurs drivers par hasard, tu m'as l'air de te prendre la tête pour rien, c'est dommage  :Wink: 

Bon courage !!

edit : j'oubliai de dire que j'avais une MSI PCI54G (je crois, un truc dans ce gout là en tous cas !), livrée avec ma carte mère nforce4.Last edited by Zanfib on Mon Oct 31, 2005 3:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bibi.skuk

Pour moi ca y est ca marche, mais pas avec ndiswrapper, avec le driver libre... (j'ai une MSI PCG54G2)

par contre pour la config, j'ai du faire un truc de porc parce que j'y arrivait pas :

```

[05:19   keymaker@alastor:~]

--> cat /etc/init.d/wifi 

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

depend() {

   need net

}

start() {

   iwconfig ra0 mode Managed channel 11 essid kidjoe;

   iwconfig ra0 key restricted XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX;

   ifconfig ra0 192.168.1.42 netmask 255.255.255.0 up;

   route add default gw 192.168.1.1 ra0;

   echo "Wifi activé.";

}

stop() {

   ifconfig ra0 down

   echo "Wifi off.";

}

restart() {

   stop

   start

}

```

----------

